# Power Mac G5 (yes gee five)



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

Well all the rumors are true. Look for yourselves.
http://www.apple.com/powermac/

Looks to be an impressive machine and it's goes on sale in August. I might have to take a serious look at getting one of these.


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

It does look like a nice machine. The higher end dual 2.0 machine seems to be priced better than the other 2 they had on the online store page. The 2.0 should ship with a default of 1 gig memory though.

I've often thought of getting a Mac, but never have because of price. Maybe when the newer processor makes its way on down the line into lower priced machine, I might consider it.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Did you see the new iChat and iSight software/hardware?

My dad who lives in San Antonio and I have been looking for awhile for a webcam but the quality of the cameras seemed to be really subpar. Now with iChat I can use my expensive DV camcorder instead!!!

Way cool Apple!


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

marko said:


> It does look like a nice machine. The higher end dual 2.0 machine seems to be priced better than the other 2 they had on the online store page. The 2.0 should ship with a default of 1 gig memory though.
> 
> I've often thought of getting a Mac, but never have because of price. Maybe when the newer processor makes its way on down the line into lower priced machine, I might consider it.


I had a PowerPC based Mac a while ago and did enjoy using it. But at that point all the SW I needed to use (by contract had to use specific Brand/Version of SW) stopped getting upraded or released so ended up going back to the PC world. Make sure the SW you need is out on the MAC (and as functional)


----------



## DenR (Jun 6, 2003)

Apple certainly needs this. Their market share is down to 2% and it looks like linux will overtake them in second place on the desktop next year.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I heard where Pentium 4 released the 3.2 GHZ processor. It would probably not be long for Pentium to come out with 4 GHZ to match the dual 2 GHZ processors Apple has and would pressure them to do so more quickly.

I am still waiting until they can multiply the processing power by 10 like I heard was going to happen when they start using carbon or other technology in a few years.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Jacob S said:


> I heard where Pentium 4 released the 3.2 GHZ processor. It would probably not be long for Pentium to come out with 4 GHZ to match the dual 2 GHZ processors Apple has and would pressure them to do so more quickly.
> 
> I am still waiting until they can multiply the processing power by 10 like I heard was going to happen when they start using carbon or other technology in a few years.


Now that the Pentium 4, 2.8GHz+ has the 800MHz front end, that should help a little.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Insider info from Intel says that don't get too used to the G5...


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Tomshardware.com had an article on the future Intel processors yesterday. Essentially they said that Intel has not released the P5 because they had not competition at the high end processor area. AMD claims 3200+ but benchmarks like a P4 2.8. So, Intel is milking the P4 all they can.


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm sure most that will be buying a G5 won't be doing it because it's the "fastest" but more likely because it will work and be easier to use. What OS is intel going to cozy up with for their latest and greatest in the coming months years? I don't think a lot of people will be to thrilled about having a computer that won't let them do what they want to do with it (DRM) so Intel/MS on the desktop might be facing a bumpy road in the future.

A top of the line Intel box is about the same price that's been set for the G5 and depending on what they are doing the performance is similar and it sound like IBM will be making faster chips soon so I would guess there's going to be some good competition coming soon. You can't go by the benchmarks becasue they are optimized for the platform that comes out on top, but you can go by real world tests. It will be interesting to see some encoding times for video and some large (500mb?) image editing done on the G5 to see how it really does (while you're watching a dvd or something on the second monitor of course).

Apple has a good thing going and they seem to be heading in the right direction and have a great product for those who can afford it. For those who can't afford it there's another flavor of *nix out there waiting to have your name on it, and for those who don't know what *nix is you better go see if there's a security update today from microsoft.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

firephoto said:


> Apple has a good thing going and they seem to be heading in the right direction and have a great product for those who can afford it. For those who can't afford it there's another flavor of *nix out there waiting to have your name on it, and for those who don't know what *nix is you better go see if there's a security update today from microsoft.


Wait a minute, lets be real here. I've subscribed to Redhat's Network for being informed of security updates and patches and such and there are plenty of security holes/fixes in *nix as to make *nix not so much more special than Microsoft's offerings. To imply that *nix is not full of holes and in need of constant updates is just plain misleading. Any OS that is being probed by hackers will eventually be exposed with a hole.

Part of the issue is that the hackers hate MS, MS had the majority of machines, so when there is a security hole taken advantage of, it makes big news and also affects more people. If *nix was the leading OS, it would make the big news with it's security patches were released or holes were found. Maybe it is Negligence by MS programmers, and only human error with *nix programmers, but neither is hack proof wihout constant patching.

Here is a list of sites with lists of security holes and patches, not just Redhat.
http://www.openwall.com/linux/

http://www.suse.de/de/security/


> _*SUSE listing just for 2003*
> 16.06.2003 radiusd-cistron: possible remote system compromise
> 06.06.2003 pptpd: remote code execution
> 06.06.2003 cups: remote Denial of Service
> ...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

gcutler, has microsoft gotten to you? I though you were a good little Lotus Notes fan...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

James_F said:


> gcutler, has microsoft gotten to you? I though you were a good little Lotus Notes fan...


James_F, yes Lotus Notes is closest to my heart, but I also work with MS Exchange (as a close second). And I am in the beginning of my Server 2003 (and Exchange 2003) self study to get a jump on a MCSE-2003. So as you can see I'm swaying to the dark side again


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

LOL, I'm working on migrating our Exchange from 5.5 to 2003. I love the web client on 2003.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

James_F said:


> LOL, I'm working on migrating our Exchange from 5.5 to 2003. I love the web client on 2003.


But will it run on Opera and Mozilla??? "Zac" has spoken to your CIO and that is now a requirement


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

LOL, I could care less. I do think it works with Mozilla, but I'll add some code so I won't work with Opera. I don't let anyone install either of those browsers anyway. I have software that looks at what people have installed. If I catch any of them with it they are in trouble. I don't want people installing crap on my computers.


----------

